

Valve to include non-game software on its Steam platform starting September 5th - derpenxyne
http://9to5mac.com/2012/08/08/valve-to-include-non-game-software-on-its-steam-platform-starting-september-5th-in-hopes-of-becoming-major-app-store/

======
0x0
I had the impression that Apple didn't allow "launcher", "springboard" or "app
store" like apps on iOS... how is this going to fly?

~~~
pizza
There's a .dmg on the Steam download page people.

